# حمل بسرعة شرح برنامج land development 2004 بصوت المهندس أشرف منتصر



## أشرف أحمد منتصر (27 مارس 2010)

*اليكم الان شرح برنامج land development 2004 بصوت و صورة ممتازين للمهندس الكبير المرحوم /أشرف منتصر لذا أرجو منكم الدعاء له بالرحمة و المغفرة و نسألكم الفاتحة
 تحذير : هذا الشرح له حقوق طبع محفوظة و من يقوم بنسخها أو ينسبها اليه سيتعرض للمسألة القانونية 
**ولكم جزيل الشكر*​ *رابط الشرح : http://www.2shared.com/file/12307216...__contour.html*​


----------



## mostafammy (27 مارس 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسحيح جناتك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 مارس 2010)

الف الف رحمة ونور عليك يامهندس اشرف كنت فعلا اخ وصديق ولا يجوز عليك الاالرحمة لكنك فعلا انسان لم تبخل يوما باى معلومة على احد اسال المولى عز وجل ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك (الفاتحة)


----------



## abedodeh (28 مارس 2010)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## abdo hanafy (28 مارس 2010)

الله يجعل الجنة مثواه
هل المحاضرة دي ضمن سلسلة محاضرا حضرتك حتنزلها ولا هي محاضرة واحدة


----------



## معاوية أحمد عبدون (28 مارس 2010)

ربنا يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## talan77 (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## أشرف أحمد منتصر (28 مارس 2010)

*المهندس العضو المحترم abdo hanafy أنا والدي نزل شروحات كثيرة جدا و تقريبا لجميع البرامج المساحية فأنا يادوب لسة مجمع منهم شوية منهم لبرامج كثيرة ولكن والدي لم يكن يخزن هذه الشروحات على حاسوبه الشخصي فلو عثرت على أي شروحات أخرى في نفس البرنامج سوف أقوم بتحميلها ورفعها على المنتدى حتى يكون علم ينتفع به ولكن انتظروا مني الكثير من الشروحات سأقوم برفعها على المنتدى و على منتدى خريجي شعبة الخرائط و المساحة للجامعات المصرية
*www.mesa7a.cm​


----------



## علي الدبس (28 مارس 2010)

*الف الف رحمة ونور عليك يامهندس اشرف كنت فعلا اخ وصديق ولا يجوز عليك الاالرحمة لكنك فعلا انسان لم تبخل يوما باى معلومة على احد اسال المولى عز وجل ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك (الفاتحة)*​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (31 مارس 2010)

يارب العرش العظيم تجوز واغفر ورحم عبدك هذا واسكنه فسيح جناتك برحمتك ياارحم الرحمين


----------



## طالب المعرفه (31 مارس 2010)

الف الف رحمة ونور عليك يامهندس اشرف اسال المولى عز وجل ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك (الفاتحة)


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (26 أبريل 2010)

الف رحمة عليك ياهندسة


----------



## BEBO81 (30 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يحمة كان شخصية محترمة


----------



## talan77 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 مايو 2010)

على فكرة ياحمادة كما كان يقول دائما المرحوم اشرف الرابط لايعمل برجاء التاكد منها حتى يستفيد منها الزملاء وتكون رحمة ونور على استادنا المرحوم م/اشرف منتصر (فعلا نعم الاخ والصديق)


----------



## طوكر (4 مايو 2010)

ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ويجعل الجنه مثواه


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا جاري الاستماع
اللهم نسالك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت اللهم نسالك ان تغفر له وتدخله فسيح جناتك بدون حساب 
اللهم امين


----------



## محمود حلبة (5 مايو 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسحيح جناتك يا ارحم الرحمين ياأللة رحمة واسعة كما ينبغى بجلالك وعظيم سلطانك وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## احمد صبرى زكى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم ارحمه وارحم موتى المسلمين
واغفر لهم وعافهم


----------



## المهر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم اجعل ثواب هذا العمل نورا من فوقه ومن تحته وعن يمينه وعن شماله واجعله في ميزان حسناته.........آمين آمين آمين


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم ارحم جميع موتي المسلمين 
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته وتقبله منه
اللهم اجعل الفردوس قراره
امين


----------



## elfaki (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم أرحمه و اغفر له ، وأجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته و تقبله منه ‘ و ادخله جناتك مع الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقاً ، آمين.


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك


----------



## فالكون (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الف رحمة عليه وان شاء الله مع الصديقين والشهداء


----------



## ahaw212 (7 فبراير 2011)

*المغفرة*

ربنا يغفر لة ويرحمة ويحسن الية ونسأل اللة ان يجعل لة في كل حرف مغفرة وعتق من النار


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

اللهم ارحمه رحمه واسعه


----------



## moh_ashraf1989 (17 فبراير 2011)

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسحيح جناتك يا ارحم الراحمين*


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (18 فبراير 2011)

_رحمة الله علي الوالد واسكنه الله فسيج جناتة _


----------



## المدائني (25 مارس 2011)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته وارحمه يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## سفيان مبارك سعد (25 مارس 2011)

شكرآ علي هذه الملومات


----------



## Yousef Sallam (25 مارس 2011)

اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## Yousef Sallam (25 مارس 2011)

اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## حماده مصطفى احمد (2 أبريل 2011)

غفر الله لة واسكنة فسيح جناتة ادعو لة بما هو اهل لة وبما الله اهل لة فالله ارحمة رحمة برحمتك واسكنة فى مقام انت اختررتة لة فانك نعم المولى ونعم النصير


----------



## hassan helal hassa (2 أبريل 2011)

اللهم ما اغفر له اللهم ما ارحمه واسكنة فسيح جناتك


----------



## نضال هديب (3 أبريل 2011)

ندعوا له بالرحمه وان يجازيه الله خيرا"في ميزان حسناته على علمه الذي قدمه لمنفعه الناس . 
والشكر الجزيل للاخ اشرف احمد منتصر لقيامه بنشر هذه المعلومات ولله نفس الاجر .


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (3 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## hemaxplode (4 أبريل 2011)

اللهم ارحمة و اسكنة فسيح جناتاك


----------



## م/ياسر (10 أبريل 2011)

رحمك الله وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لك


----------



## حماده مصطفى احمد (16 أبريل 2011)

اللعم ارحمة رحمة بقدر رحمانك واغفر لة بقدر غفرانك وعاملة بقدر احسانك واسكنة فسيح جنانك


----------



## tamergogo (18 أبريل 2011)

الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته انشاء الله


----------



## hussein ahmed nour (24 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اغفر لاموات المسلمين اجمعين يا رب العالمين


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

اللهم إغفر له وإرحمه وأسكنه فسيح جنانك.


----------



## شوكو محمد (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوكم شرح برنامج land development 2004 بصيغة pdf


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 أبريل 2011)

اللهم ارحمة 
واجعل علمة فى ميزان حسناته
وادخله فسيح جناتك


----------



## rahal83_2000 (28 أبريل 2011)

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته وينفعه بما علم الناس


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (28 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه الفردوس الاعلي


----------



## القحطاني أبو صهيب (30 أبريل 2011)

*غفر الله له*

غفر الله له وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## كوردستان (30 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك*​


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (30 أبريل 2011)

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## محمد المصطفى محمد (1 مايو 2011)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعله من اصحاب اليمين


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (1 مايو 2011)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه وادخله الجنه بغير حساب بفضلك وكرمك ورحمتك يالله انك قادر على كل شىء اللهم امين


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (1 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز اشرف منتصر الله يجزيك كل خير وينقطع عمل ابن ادم الا من ثلاث ولد صالح يدعو له وعمل ينتفع به وصدقه جاريه فارجومن الله ان تكون الولد الصالح والعمل المنتفع به والصدقه الجاريه واسأل الله رب العرش العظيم ان يدخله فسيح حناته بغير حساب انك يالله قادر على كل شىء امين امين امين


----------



## منصور محمود ج (15 مايو 2011)

اللهم ارحمه اللهم اغفر له الذنوب وكفر عنه السيئات انك انت الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## eng.naja7 almarzoq (4 يونيو 2011)

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة,,,,,,


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 يونيو 2011)

اللة يرحمك ويبارك فى ابنائك


----------



## محمد عبد الكافى (15 يوليو 2011)

رحمة الله علية واللهم اجمعنا به وبنبينا فى الجنة ياكريم


----------



## عبد العظيم على (16 يوليو 2011)

اللهم ارحمة رحمة واسعة وادخله الفردوس الاعلى ..اللهم آمين .. وسبجان الله ميزان حسناته شغال لانه ترك علما ينتفع به


----------



## اركان الشمري (16 يوليو 2011)

رحمة الله عليه


----------



## سلاسا (20 يوليو 2011)

اللهم تغمدة بواسع رحمتك وادخلة فسيح جناتك امين رب العالمين


----------



## حسين عماد الخشمان (21 مايو 2014)

رحمة الله عليه


----------



## حسين عماد الخشمان (21 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم، أنا حاولت أني أتبع الرابط ، بس الرابط ما كان يشتغل ، في حدا بقدر يساعدني للحصول على الفيدوهات ، مشكورين


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 مايو 2014)

اللهم ارحم عبدك اشرف منتصر وبارك فى ابنائة فعلا كان مهندس محترم وعلى خلق وعلم ربى اجعل عملة هذا فى ميزان حسناتة


----------

